

Ask HN: - jyost

Do any of you not use Microsoft products for your startup based on cost or are there other larger factors?
======
gprisament
I've found linux to be the best environment for doing programming work. The
command line is a powerful tool. The key is scripting repetitive tasks, so you
only have to ever do them once. Most stuff in windows can't be scripted very
easily.

~~~
fname
_Most stuff in windows can't be scripted very easily_

I agree, though Powershell is quickly becoming the most powerful Windows tool
I've ever used.

------
donohoe
Please expand on the Headline instead of "Ask HN:". Maybe "Ask HN: Use
Microsoft products for your startup - Costs Vs Other Factors?"

------
roboneal
Consider Microsoft Bizspark <http://www.microsoft.com/bizspark/>

A program that grants free software licenses for startups. Fairly easy to
join.

------
jmount
And once you allow one Business Software Alliance (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_Software_Alliance> ) product into your
business they claim you have agreed to be audited (which can be expensive even
if you are innocent).

